# Solved: Posting a pic on Facebook from iPad



## linsjean (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a friend that is new to her iPad and new to Facebook. I posted a pic up on her wall on Facebook, but she does not know how to upload a pic to her profile. She knows how to send me an attachment with a pic via email. So, do you have any advice I can giver to her?

Thanks! 

Linda


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Is she using the Facebook app for the iPad? Or is she using Safari (the iPad web browser) to access Facebook?


----------



## linsjean (Sep 7, 2006)

She is using her iPad to access FB. Since I originally posted this, this has now been resolved. Thank you.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There are 2 ways to access Facebook on the iPad. One is using the Facebook app. The other is using the Safari web browser on the iPad. They have different functionality. The app should work. The browser may not.


----------



## linsjean (Sep 7, 2006)

thanks DoubleHelix.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Glad it was resolved.


----------

